# PH Gyno if for real!!!!! (long read) experienced anabolic users wont want to read



## Tyler0669 (Oct 26, 2011)

I just wanted to let all the newbies to PHs know that gyno is for real if you dont read up on your shit. A couple years ago i took a PH cycle called "Fina-Stane" which is an epi/tren combo, done a pct (which wasnt nearly enough), and got an M&M size lump under my tit. After doing some research on here, i was able to get ahold of some letro which killed my sex drive but not my lump. The lump gradually grew up until a a compression shirt couldnt hide it. The better in shape i was the more i/everyone could notice the lump (remember i only got one lump instead of two). After about a year of having gyno i gave up on lifting and was pretty depressed about it because lifting was my life. I ended up gaining about 30-40 pounds of fat and losing all my muscle. I decided i was just going to live with it up until this past summer when i was swimming with my family and friends...I realized it was time for me to do something. I was fat, depressed, and had one big ass titty. About a month ago i set-up an appointment to have it removed. It has been almost one week now post-surgery and i want to get back in the gym so bad i cant stand it. Its time for me to turn my life back around!!!!!

All i want to do is get ONE point across to all you young/inexperienced/non knowledged guys...know your shit before you take it. I would hate for anyone to go through the mental aspect of what a person goes through with gyno. Sorry to all who thought this just a waste of time. If this helps just one person then it was definitely worth my time. KNOW YOUR SHIT BOYS!!!!!! ITS TIME TO F****** LIFT AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## banker23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Tyler0669 said:


> I just wanted to let all the newbies to PHs know that gyno is for real if you dont read up on your shit. A couple years ago i took a PH cycle called "Fina-Stane" which is an epi/tren combo, done a pct (which wasnt nearly enough), and got an M&M size lump under my tit. After doing some research on here, i was able to get ahold of some letro which killed my sex drive but not my lump. The lump gradually grew up until a a compression shirt couldnt hide it. The better in shape i was the more i/everyone could notice the lump (remember i only got one lump instead of two). After about a year of having gyno i gave up on lifting and was pretty depressed about it because lifting was my life. I ended up gaining about 30-40 pounds of fat and losing all my muscle. I decided i was just going to live with it up until this past summer when i was swimming with my family and friends...I realized it was time for me to do something. I was fat, depressed, and had one big ass titty. About a month ago i set-up an appointment to have it removed. It has been almost one week now post-surgery and i want to get back in the gym so bad i cant stand it. Its time for me to turn my life back around!!!!!
> 
> All i want to do is get ONE point across to all you young/inexperienced/non knowledged guys...know your shit before you take it. I would hate for anyone to go through the mental aspect of what a person goes through with gyno. Sorry to all who thought this just a waste of time. If this helps just one person then it was definitely worth my time. KNOW YOUR SHIT BOYS!!!!!! ITS TIME TO F****** LIFT AGAIN!!!!!


 
Take it out on the weights man...hopefully your muscle memory will result in a quick rebound. Glad you feel like taking on the world again.

btw, how in the hell do you end up with negative rep?


----------



## GMO (Oct 26, 2011)

...this is why I so often rail against young people taking any sort of AAS, PH or otherwise.  If I had to guess, I bet the OP was 21 or under when he ran that PH cycle.

When your endocrine system is developing, the body is going through massive hormone fluctuations.  To add AAS into that mix is just irresponsible and can have extreme consequences.

To the OP:  Good to hear you are back on your game, and I wish you the best at shedding the fat and getting back to your old form.


----------



## Hench (Oct 26, 2011)

Tyler0669 said:


> I just wanted to let all the newbies to PHs know that gyno is for real if you dont read up on your shit. A couple years ago i took a PH cycle called "Fina-Stane" which is an epi/tren combo, done a pct (which wasnt nearly enough), and got an M&M size lump under my tit. After doing some research on here, i was able to get ahold of some letro which killed my sex drive but not my lump. The lump gradually grew up until a a compression shirt couldnt hide it. The better in shape i was the more i/everyone could notice the lump (remember i only got one lump instead of two). After about a year of having gyno i gave up on lifting and was pretty depressed about it because lifting was my life. I ended up gaining about 30-40 pounds of fat and losing all my muscle. I decided i was just going to live with it up until this past summer when i was swimming with my family and friends...I realized it was time for me to do something. I was fat, depressed, and had one big ass titty. About a month ago i set-up an appointment to have it removed. It has been almost one week now post-surgery and i want to get back in the gym so bad i cant stand it. Its time for me to turn my life back around!!!!!
> 
> All i want to do is get ONE point across to all you young/inexperienced/non knowledged guys...know your shit before you take it. I would hate for anyone to go through the mental aspect of what a person goes through with gyno. Sorry to all who thought this just a waste of time. If this helps just one person then it was definitely worth my time. KNOW YOUR SHIT BOYS!!!!!! ITS TIME TO F****** LIFT AGAIN!!!!!



This is far too long for me to read, however I get the general idea, gyno fucking sucks. Pay attention kids.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 26, 2011)

Hench said:


> This is far too long for me to read, however I get the general idea, gyno fucking sucks. Pay attention kids.


 
hahahahahaha.


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hench said:


> This is far too long for me to read, however I get the general idea, gyno fucking sucks. Pay attention kids.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 26, 2011)

PHs convert the steroid within your liver. They are harsh on your liver and they are steroids while not as good as the real stuff they will get the job done and will also cause you to have bad sides if correct research is not done.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so goddamn sensative to gyno I battle it every fucking cycle it seems like. You have to find your sweet spot and be smart about it.

 It took me two years of researching before I decided to make the jump. Do your homework boys and don't make this mistake!


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 26, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> I'm so goddamn sensative to gyno I battle it every fucking cycle it seems like. You have to find your sweet spot and be smart about it.
> 
> It took me two years of researching before I decided to make the jump. Do your homework boys and don't make this mistake!



Yep and OP if you were an idiot about your ldexing that is actually prob what made it worst.


----------



## Tyler0669 (Oct 27, 2011)

GMO said:


> ...this is why I so often rail against young people taking any sort of AAS, PH or otherwise. If I had to guess, I bet the OP was 21 or under when he ran that PH cycle.
> 
> When your endocrine system is developing, the body is going through massive hormone fluctuations. To add AAS into that mix is just irresponsible and can have extreme consequences.
> 
> To the OP: Good to hear you are back on your game, and I wish you the best at shedding the fat and getting back to your old form.


 

GMO- I was 22 when i started that cycle. Way to young and dumb


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 27, 2011)

I got gyno without even playing with AAS, thanks puberty


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 27, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I got gyno without even playing with AAS, thanks puberty



+1


----------



## slyonepunch (Nov 5, 2012)

Holly shit bro, I see it all the time at my gym, I?m 40 and lift since 18. I?ve always been clean since I was a tested athlete for MMA fighting. Since I?ve change my training style, I?ve seen several 18-20 years old young punks with 3 month of lifting behind them starting AAS expecting Arnold?s pipes within the next month...
It?s hard to get peoples educated properly when talking about something illegal but, it?s even harder when trying to teach to someone unteachable!!!


----------



## kboy (Jul 19, 2013)

This is the reason why when somebody approaches me to help them set up a cycle I do it after they got all the ancillaries first to be  sure things are going to be done safely.


----------

